# [SOLVED] Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)



## PaulGTN

I just purchased and ASUS laptop and I can't seem to get the wireless working on my home network. I can connect my router, but can't get to any web sites. I have several other devices at home that connect and work just fine. I also have been able to connect to a public wifi access point with no problem and get internet access. I connected a USB wireless adapter and that works just fine too. I'd just rather not have the USB hanging out of the laptop. 

Here are the results of some of the commands I ran based on stuff I saw on other posts. Any help with be greatly appreciated.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : KimberlyLaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.tn.comcast.net.
Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 14:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Hosted Network Virtual Adapter
#2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-06-E6-99-1A-8C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-06-E6-99-1A-8D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.tn.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-06-E6-99-1A-8B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, October 31, 2012 8:27:20 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, November 7, 2012 9:00:42 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.tn.comcast.net.:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.tn.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\WINDOWS\system32>ping 10.0.0.1
Pinging 10.0.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 10.0.0.4: Destination host unreachable.
Ping statistics for 10.0.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 1, Lost = 3 (75% loss),
C:\WINDOWS\system32>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.
C:\WINDOWS\system32>ping localhost
Pinging KimberlyLaptop [::1] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from ::1: time<1ms
Reply from ::1: time<1ms
Reply from ::1: time<1ms
Reply from ::1: time<1ms
Ping statistics for ::1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\WINDOWS\system32>ping 209.183.226.152
Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 10.0.0.4: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.
Reply from 10.0.0.4: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## etaf

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

is this a new PC with windows 8 or an upgrade ?
if an upgrade, did it work before the upgrade ?

can we see an ipconfig /all from a working wireless connected pc

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG , Webroot etc


----------



## PaulGTN

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

Thanks Etaf. I appreciate your willingness to help.

Yes. It is new PC. It came with windows 7 and had the same issue. I got the $15 upgrade to Windows 8 with it. So, I thought the Win 8 install might fix the problem. I installed it with the "keep nothing" option, but the wifi problem remains. The Windows 7 that was on it did come with a Trend Micro trial that I think was running, but I'm not running any additional anti virus right now (just windows defender).

I don't have another PC that I can get a ipconfig from right now, but I do have the output from the same laptop with a USB wifi adapter plugged in that is working fine:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : KimberlyLaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.tn.comcast.net.

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Hosted Network Virtual Adapter
#3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 2C-B0-5D-65-7C-E6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.tn.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WNA3100 N300 Wireless USB Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 2C-B0-5D-65-7C-E6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4dd4:e30c:3e87:3002%37(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, November 1, 2012 6:08:33 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, November 8, 2012 6:08:33 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 623685725
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-1F-A7-30-10-BF-48-9F-00-0A

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.tn.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.tn.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:2032:3a4c:51ce:f088(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2032:3a4c:51ce:f088%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 520093696
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-1F-A7-30-10-BF-48-9F-00-0A

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## etaf

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

thats useful - thanks


> just windows defender


 which is microsoft security essentials on windows 8 - so that should be enough

if it did not work on windows 7 or since purchase it maybe a faulty adapter 

but lets try some things 

if you goto device manager network adapters - post back whats listed 

whats the exact model of the laptop

lets remove trend micro 
*--------------------------------------------------------------*


* Trend Micro *
Uninstalling Trend Micro program using the Diagnostic Toolkit
How to uninstall Trend Micro Internet Security Pro 2010
Cannot uninstall older Trend Micro program if the removal tools fail

*--------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

Reply from ::1: time<1ms indicated ipv6 

I suspect the binding order isn't right. Remove ipv6 from that interface and try again would be my suggestion.


----------



## PaulGTN

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

The laptop model is Asus X401A. 

The device manager shows:
802.11n Wireless LAN card (manufactured by Ralink)
Microsoft Kernel Debug Network Adapter
NETGEAR WNA3100 N300 Wireless USB adapter
Realtek PCI GBE Family controller

Trend Micro isn't installed. It came on the laptop when it had Windows 7 installed, but when I installed Windows 8 it wiped everything that was there. There are no Trend Micro folders in the Program Files or Program Files (x86) folders. It also doesn't show up in the list of Programs that are available to uninstall.

I also mention on the adapter front that I got the latest driver from Ralink while I was still on Windows 7 and that didn't work. When I put Windows 8 on, it switched to using a Microsoft supplied driver and that didn't work. I then clicked Update Driver and it pulled an Ralink driver from September 2012 and that is what I have installed now.

The only reason that I was hopeful that it wasn't a faulty adapter was that I was able to connect via wifi at a local restaurant hotspot with no issue.

Thanks again for your help


----------



## PaulGTN

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

Thanks Wand3r3r. IPV6 was turned off when I ran the non-working ipconfig /all, at least I had it unchecked in the adapter properties. I tried pinging the localhost again and got the same response


----------



## etaf

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*



> The only reason that I was hopeful that it wasn't a faulty adapter was that I was able to connect via wifi at a local restaurant hotspot with no issue.


 might be worth trying that again 

i would log into the router and remove the wireless security and see if you can now access your network - if you can put the security back on


----------



## PaulGTN

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

I connected again from the McDonalds up the street. Here is the ipconfig /all

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : KimberlyLaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : mcd11868.atl.wayport.net

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Hosted Network Virtual Adapter
#2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-06-E6-99-1A-8C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-06-E6-99-1A-8D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mcd11868.atl.wayport.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-06-E6-99-1A-8B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.6.23(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 2, 2012 7:01:39 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 2, 2012 8:01:39 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.6.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 206.59.18.34
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.6.1
64.134.255.2
64.134.255.10
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 192.168.6.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.mcd11868.atl.wayport.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mcd11868.atl.wayport.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.tn.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

I've tried opening up my router before, but I'll try it again tonight and report back. Thanks for your help


----------



## etaf

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

so it looks like your router - or security type used


----------



## PaulGTN

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*



etaf said:


> so it looks like your router - or security type used


I tried with no security again and it still doesn't work. The router only seems to be a problem for this device though. I have an ipad, 2 ipods, a tv, 2 rokus, 1 vizio costar, a wii, and an android phone that all connect with no problem.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

Hello,

In addition, have you tried changing the wireless mode setting of your Wi-Fi adapter or change it from the router's setting (It might do some miracle :grin?

If that didn't work try assigning manual IPs in your WLAN setting.
How to Assign a Static IP Address in XP, Vista, or Windows 7 - How-To Geek


----------



## PaulGTN

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

Thank you 2xg for your reply.

I tried the static IP with the Google DNS as described in the link you provided, but that didn't work either.

Unfortunately, it doesn't appear that I can change the band on either the router or the network adapter. When I go into the advanced tab on the network adapter properties, there is no band option. On the NetGear USB adapter, I do see a band option, but not on the built in RaLink adapter.

The Arris router/gateway provided by comcast also doesn't seem to have the option to restrict to a particular band. It show B,G, N but it does not appear that I can edit it.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

When you assign the DNS please do not use google DNSs, use your ISPs DNSs.

You might want to see if there's an option in Device Manager to edit the band of your Wi-Fi adapter.


----------



## PaulGTN

Using the normal DNS server values gave the same result. I have not been able to find anything to change the band for this adapter. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

Hi since Windows 8 upgrade no internet access.

Maybe a problem with upgrade it was the same with Windows 7 from vista.

Try a custom install and install all hardware drivers and let us know thatnk you.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

In addition....have you tried going to the manufacturer's site of your Wi-Fi adapter and download the latest driver for Windows 8?


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

It seems strange that there isn't an option in the router to change the Mode, which would probably be via Advanced > Wireless, but there should be an alternative via Device Manager/Network Adapters.

Right click on the Railink wireless adapter > Properties > Advanced > Wireless Mode and use the drop down to change.


----------



## etaf

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

whats the make and model of the router - maybe an emulator online we can view


----------



## PaulGTN

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

Thank you for the replies.

TheCyberMan - The problem existed on Windows 7 too. So, I don't think it is the Windows 8 upgrade. I will try that as a last resort.

2xg - I've tried 2 different drivers from the manufacturer (RaLink) while it was Windows 7, a Microsoft driver on Windows 8, and now I'm on the latest Windows 8 driver from the manufacturer.

Tomken15 - I agree that it is unusual to not have the option to change the band, but it does appear to be the case. The options that I have are:

Adhoc support - 802.11n (Disable)
Country Region - (#0 (1-11))
Multimedia/Gaming Environment - Disable
Radio On/Off (Enable)
Roaming Sensitivity - (6. Disable)

etaf - The router model is Arris TG862


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

The problem may have endured during the upgrade it is possible understand you may want to leave custom install as last resort.

What firewall are you running on the system?


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

What does booting up in Safe Mode with Networking get you ?

The Railink obviously works as you are able to connect okay at McDonalds, so Defender isn't blocking and the router security isn't the problem either (thinking out loud :smile.

The fact that other devices can pick up the WiFi would suggest that it isn't interference/conflict from other users on the same/near channels, although we haven't seen a WiFi Inspector snip yet.

Copy & Paste the output from this cmd from the cmd prompt and let us know the name of your SSID - which should be the strongest signal.

*netsh wlan show network mode=bssid*


----------



## PaulGTN

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

Thanks again for your replies.

TheCyberMan - The only firewall that I have running is the Windows firewall

Tomken15 - I'll try the safe mode and report back shortly. My SSID is WirelessNet and here is the output from the command that you sent:

Interface name : Wi-Fi
There are 19 networks currently visible.

SSID 1 : Fletcher
Network type : Infrastructure
Authentication : WPA2-Personal
Encryption : CCMP
BSSID 1 : 20:aa:4b:a1:43:e0
Signal : 42%
Radio type : 802.11n
Channel : 1
Basic rates (Mbps) : 1 2 5.5 11
Other rates (Mbps) : 6 9 12 18 24 36 48 54

SSID 2 : Fletcher-guest
Network type : Infrastructure
Authentication : Open
Encryption : None
BSSID 1 : 20:aa:4b:a1:43:e2
Signal : 46%
Radio type : 802.11n
Channel : 1
Basic rates (Mbps) : 1 2 5.5 11
Other rates (Mbps) : 6 9 12 18 24 36 48 54

SSID 3 : RJGTN777
Network type : Infrastructure
Authentication : Open
Encryption : WEP
BSSID 1 : e0:91:f5:b4:91:ac
Signal : 26%
Radio type : 802.11n
Channel : 2
Basic rates (Mbps) : 1 2 5.5 6 11 12 24
Other rates (Mbps) : 9 18 36 48 54

SSID 4 : GRANNIS1964
Network type : Infrastructure
Authentication : WPA2-Personal
Encryption : CCMP
BSSID 1 : 00:24:b2:d9:bf:b0
Signal : 22%
Radio type : 802.11n
Channel : 3
Basic rates (Mbps) : 1 2 5.5 6 11 12 24
Other rates (Mbps) : 9 18 36 48 54

SSID 5 : 2WIRE081
Network type : Infrastructure
Authentication : WPA2-Personal
Encryption : CCMP
BSSID 1 : 00:24:56:0b:3c:19
Signal : 30%
Radio type : 802.11g
Channel : 4
Basic rates (Mbps) : 1 2 5.5 11
Other rates (Mbps) : 6 9 12 18 24 36 48 54

SSID 6 : Schroer
Network type : Infrastructure
Authentication : Open
Encryption : WEP
BSSID 1 : 00:12:17:09:cb:f9
Signal : 28%
Radio type : 802.11g
Channel : 6
Basic rates (Mbps) : 1 2 5.5 11
Other rates (Mbps) : 6 9 12 18 24 36 48 54

SSID 7 : supadupa
Network type : Infrastructure
Authentication : Open
Encryption : WEP
BSSID 1 : 00:1c:10:53:62:bb
Signal : 18%
Radio type : 802.11g
Channel : 6
Basic rates (Mbps) : 1 2 5.5 11
Other rates (Mbps) : 6 9 12 18 24 36 48 54

SSID 8 : 2WIRE122
Network type : Infrastructure
Authentication : WPA2-Personal
Encryption : CCMP
BSSID 1 : 74:9d:dc:34:37:b1
Signal : 50%
Radio type : 802.11g
Channel : 9
Basic rates (Mbps) : 1 2 5.5 11
Other rates (Mbps) : 6 9 12 18 24 36 48 54

SSID 9 : purdue81
Network type : Infrastructure
Authentication : WPA-Personal
Encryption : TKIP
BSSID 1 : 00:26:f2:93:b6:e8
Signal : 58%
Radio type : 802.11n
Channel : 11
Basic rates (Mbps) : 1 2 5.5 6 11 12 24
Other rates (Mbps) : 9 18 36 48 54

SSID 10 : WirelessNet
Network type : Infrastructure
Authentication : WPA2-Personal
Encryption : CCMP
BSSID 1 : 00:1d:d1:86:a3:c0
Signal : 100%
Radio type : 802.11n
Channel : 11
Basic rates (Mbps) : 1 2 5.5 11
Other rates (Mbps) : 6 9 12 18 24 36 48 54

SSID 11 : NanbFlan
Network type : Infrastructure
Authentication : WPA-Personal
Encryption : TKIP
BSSID 1 : 00:24:b2:d5:69:e8
Signal : 22%
Radio type : 802.11n
Channel : 1
Basic rates (Mbps) : 1 2 5.5 6 11 12 24
Other rates (Mbps) : 9 18 36 48 54

SSID 12 : 2655
Network type : Infrastructure
Authentication : WPA2-Personal
Encryption : CCMP
BSSID 1 : 00:26:f2:eb:50:94
Signal : 38%
Radio type : 802.11n
Channel : 2
Basic rates (Mbps) : 1 2 5.5 6 11 12 24
Other rates (Mbps) : 9 18 36 48 54

SSID 13 : super-chargers
Network type : Infrastructure
Authentication : WPA2-Personal
Encryption : CCMP
BSSID 1 : e0:91:f5:b9:52:27
Signal : 22%
Radio type : 802.11n
Channel : 3
Basic rates (Mbps) : 1 2 5.5 6 11 12 24
Other rates (Mbps) : 9 18 36 48 54

SSID 14 : Blue Raider
Network type : Infrastructure
Authentication : WPA2-Personal
Encryption : CCMP
BSSID 1 : 7c:d1:c3:cb:88:0e
Signal : 16%
Radio type : 802.11n
Channel : 6
Basic rates (Mbps) : 1 2 5.5 11
Other rates (Mbps) : 6 9 12 18 24 36 48 54

SSID 15 : linksys
Network type : Infrastructure
Authentication : Open
Encryption : None
BSSID 1 : 00:1a:70:53:a7:17
Signal : 42%
Radio type : 802.11g
Channel : 6
Basic rates (Mbps) : 1 2 5.5 11
Other rates (Mbps) : 6 9 12 18 24 36 48 54

SSID 16 : 2WIRE664
Network type : Infrastructure
Authentication : WPA2-Personal
Encryption : CCMP
BSSID 1 : 28:16:2e:3a:49:d1
Signal : 30%
Radio type : 802.11g
Channel : 7
Basic rates (Mbps) : 1 2 5.5 11
Other rates (Mbps) : 6 9 12 18 24 36 48 54

SSID 17 : HOME-3DF2
Network type : Infrastructure
Authentication : WPA2-Personal
Encryption : CCMP
BSSID 1 : 00:1d:d3:c0:3d:f0
Signal : 18%
Radio type : 802.11n
Channel : 11
Basic rates (Mbps) : 1 2 5.5 11
Other rates (Mbps) : 6 9 12 18 24 36 48 54

SSID 18 : BigB's-ASUS
Network type : Infrastructure
Authentication : WPA2-Personal
Encryption : CCMP
BSSID 1 : 10:bf:48:3c:ca:69
Signal : 30%
Radio type : 802.11n
Channel : 11
Basic rates (Mbps) : 1 2 5.5 11
Other rates (Mbps) : 6 9 12 18 24 36 48 54

SSID 19 : littlebit
Network type : Infrastructure
Authentication : WPA2-Personal
Encryption : CCMP
BSSID 1 : 00:1d:d1:23:bc:c0
Signal : 26%
Radio type : 802.11n
Channel : 11
Basic rates (Mbps) : 1 2 5.5 11
Other rates (Mbps) : 6 9 12 18 24 36 48 54


----------



## PaulGTN

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

Tomken15 - Safe mode with networking did not work either. I could connect, but still do not have internet access. 

Thank you


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

Well, the output shows that your NIC is fine and you are far enough away from the other users on channel 11, so no conflict there.

Just back to the drawing board for now as to why no Internet.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

I was wondering if Bonjour could be the cause, but been having a Google around and came across a couple of posts where Comcast users who had Asus laptops were also having Internet problems with the Arris TG862.

This looked like it could be the answer until I saw another post involving a HP - but with another common denominator - Railink adapter !

Which could answer why you are able to connect at McDonalds but not in your own home.

If you are able to confirm this compatibility problem by trying a different router and/or if the Arris TG862 is a Comcast free supplied router, then I think you should contact them to get something else.


----------



## PaulGTN

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

Thanks Tomken15. I agree that it seems like there is a problem that occurs between Ralink wireless adapters and this specific Arris router. I've seen several other reports of the same issue with people with the same combination. I may just have to contact Comcast and get them to give me a cable modem instead of the modem/router coumbo. Then I'll just go buy a wireless N router and I suspect the problem would be solved.

I was hopeful that there may be some setting or some way to troubleshoot and fix the root problem, but I am out of ideas.

Thanks again to all for your help. If you have anything else that you think is worth trying, I'm still willing to give it a try.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

It would be worth checking to see if Comcast have an alternative modem/router that they could supply if they thought that "they were going to lose your custom" - try them out for their response.

Comcast must have had quite a number of customers who have complained of the same problem, so I would think some sort of compromise/workaround would be sorted by now because I doubt if everyone of those customers could afford to just go out and buy a new router.

Other than that, with a laptop you're pretty well stuck with whatever NIC is fitted.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

You may try ressetting the router using the reset button on the back or using an opened paperclip and and inserting into a small hole and pressing and holding for between 10 to 20 seconds until all lights light up to indicate reset.

Please have all your ISP details to hand before attempting this to re-configure the router for internet connectivity after reset. There may be a setting set inadvertenly on there and the reset may clear this.

Also you could contact comcast and ask if there is a firmware update for the router to resolve any compatibility issue Tomken15 could be right, since it connects to other Public Wi-Fi hotspots.


----------



## PaulGTN

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

I contacted Comcast and they acknowledge there is a problem: Cable Devices - Touchstone Telephony Wireless Gateway Modem TG862G (IMS)

They sent me to that link to request a replacement modem. We'll see what happens....


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

Please update us when it arrives and you have had some use out of it.


----------



## PaulGTN

TheCyberMan said:


> Please update us when it arrives and you have had some use out of it.


I bought a Motorola surfboard cable modem and a net gear router. After switching over and eliminating the Arris router, the laptop is connecting with the on board wireless adapter with no trouble. Thanks everyone for you assistance.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Wireless - Connected but no internet (Windows 8)*

Thank you for posting back glad your issue is now resolved.

If you are happy can you please mark the thread as solved using thread tools at the top and you are welcome.


----------



## sedated_dragon

This has been very helpful to me. I have had the same problem since January with one of my three ASUS laptops. I had contacted my ISP who had no clue as to what was going on, then spent 2.5 hours on with WEBROOT tech support. They were able to fix two of my units but told me to bring the third to BestBuy as they were not able to resolve the issue. Bring it in to them and the women puts their password in and VIOLA worked. Brought home and no internet connection. I will now contact my ISP and request a new route/modem.

Thank you all for helping people out!


----------



## 2xg

Thanks for the kinds word and nice feedback. Glad to hear that this Thread helped resolved your issue. :flowers:



sedated_dragon said:


> This has been very helpful to me. I have had the same problem since January with one of my three ASUS laptops. I had contacted my ISP who had no clue as to what was going on, then spent 2.5 hours on with WEBROOT tech support. They were able to fix two of my units but told me to bring the third to BestBuy as they were not able to resolve the issue. Bring it in to them and the women puts their password in and VIOLA worked. Brought home and no internet connection. I will now contact my ISP and request a new route/modem.
> 
> Thank you all for helping people out!


----------

